# Channel Comparison...



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Okay, I'm a trees instead of the forest person, so I have prepared this listing as meticulously as possible. I intentionally left out the 3D channels as I feel they are a gimmick and I left out any PPV or ON DEMAND channels.

I have been a DirecTV customer for a long time and very satisfied with the channel selection and picture quality they provide. However, life changes and the Doctor who owns the company I have worked for for the past twelve years as a software developer has decided to retire and try to sell the company. In order to make the company appear profitable, he has laid off a large percentage of the work force and is no longer actively developing new products. So, I'm currently unemployed and looking for work. There isn't much in central Maine in my field, however and so my family and I have relocated to the Tampa Bay area of Florida where I also have some family. I was considering relocating back to Massachusetts, but the price of housing (even rentals) down there has gone way up since I last lived down there and I no longer have much family left there, anyway.

Okay, so in this area of Florida the choices are Brighthouse cable, DirecTV or Dish Network. I'm more about the HD picture quality than anything else, myself, but I thought I'd do a quick channel comparison to see who offers what. I as thinking of giving Brighthouse a chance just because of the triple play options they offer on TV, Internet and what not. I'm not sure what I'll think of the picture quality, but I can always switch back to DirecTV.

Here is the channel comparison I have come up with.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

In looking at your comparison, I think you may have left off the Premium channels from Dish.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

When it comes to channel comparisons, big charts aren't so important. Here's what is:

1. Determine which are the channels that you MUST have.

2. See which tier of each service gives you all those channels.

3. Then compare the cost of those tiers, and how much benefit you'll get from each tier's channels that aren't a must for you, but are nice to have.

There. Isn't that a lot easier to figure out?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For HD, my comparison is here: http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html
Draw the line where needed and do a little math if you're not looking at AEP vs Premier.

For SD - I gave up on comparing those packages.

I agree with Michael ... you need to figure out what you want and the price that the providers charge for that.
Include the number and type of receivers needed.


----------



## Justin85 (Jun 16, 2010)

Verizon FIOS is available widely in the Tampa area, have you checked to see if that is available at your address?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

If it's not broken then don't fix it. You were a long time DirecTV customer and stated you were sastified with their picture quality and channel selection. Enough said.


----------

